# Prickly Pear Cactus Wine



## txlbbguy

Does anyone have a good recipe for making Prickly Pear Cactus wine? The prickly pear cactus in the Texas panhandle have exploded with fruit this year and I have harvested and steamed 6 gallons of juice. I have made jelly before from this, but never wine. The jelly is awesome so i would think it would make a great wine. The juice is almost a fluorescent purple red, so i am hoping the color will be really nice as well. Any ideas on a recipe? I have an idea of how I would do it, but wanting to see if anyone else has thoughts.


----------



## txlbbguy

Oh, and specifically, what I am looking for is a recipe that uses the juice, and not the fruit. I have seen several using chopped up fruit, but I have already juiced the fruit with my steamer. Just need some feedback on using pure juice. Thanks!


----------



## saramc

I have a prickly pear mead in progress, so far so good. The recipe was shared with my by someone who lives in NV. No reason why you could not substitute sugar to reach your desired S.G.
Another option is to use your prickly pear jelly--and follow the already documented recipes for "jam/jelly wine" which uses 48 oz of jam/jelly per gallon & typically requires little to NO additional sugar unless you want to kick up the potential ACV.

*~3-4 pounds honey*
*3 qts prickly pear cactus juice (steam juiced)*
*1-11oz can frozen 100% white grape juice concentrate*
*water to 1 gallon*
*1/4 tsp yeast nutrient*
*1/4 tsp yeast energizer *
*1 ½ tsp pectic enzyme*
*Sweet Mead Yeast (or Côte des Blancs, aka Epernay II)*

*Procedure*
 Combine juice, concentrate, water, pectic enzyme and sugar to reach desired starting S.G. Cover lightly and allow to rest for 24hr, add yeast nutrient, aerate well and pitch yeast (according to package directions) Ferment at temperature as recommended per the chosen yeast strain.
Dose with yeast energizer when S.G. has dropped by 1/3. Rack from open to air, lightly covered primary to airlocked carboy when S.G. has dropped by 2/3. Overall fermentation of this mead may last anywhere from 3 months to 1 year. Fermentation may stop months before the mead clears. Rack the mead at least once every 60-90 days, as long as dropping sediment. Avoid splashing and aeration of mead during all transfers. Bottle when fermentation is complete and mead is degassed and clear.
When working with prickly pear, it is always recommended to have heat application when processing the fruit (some boil it with water and others steam juice)... even though it sets the pectin in it and causes haze to form in the mead. Prickly pear fruit juice is very mucilaginous and even more so if the juice is not heat processed. The haze eventually settles out. You may dose with equal amounts pectic enzyme when in the primary and as you rack from primary to airlock for the first time. If making a WINE, remember to use your k-meta (or Campden tabs) per winemaking standards.

Of course, when ready to bottle don't forget to dose with k-meta/campden + sorbate if choosing to backsweeten. Always allow to remain under airlock for 7-14 days after stabilizing/backsweetening to monitor for refermentation (per S.G. checks) and then rack one final time before bottling. I recommend filtering prickly pear mead/wine simply because the hairs/barbs on the fruit can be quite minute and are irritating if swallowed.


----------



## snowgirl812001

I too am making the prickly pear. I found a recipe that calls for raisins, but I think I'm leaning towards this recipe above. Thanks for the post! Oh, I too am using all juice as I already have it in the freezer for making jelly


----------



## snowgirl812001

I transferred mine to the secondary today I am also worried about the color, I have heard from others who had theirs turn blush and even white.


----------



## saramc

I have talked to many who say the same about the color, but I have also talked to several who said their wine retained the color. Guess we will find out won't we?
I am likely going to backsweeten and plan to use cactus pear honey syrup.
Mine is still dark magenta.


----------



## mrdillon5

saramc said:


> I have talked to many who say the same about the color, but I have also talked to several who said their wine retained the color. Guess we will find out won't we?
> I am likely going to backsweeten and plan to use cactus pear honey syrup.
> Mine is still dark magenta.



In my experience, boiling the fruit causes the color to fade as the wine (or mead) ages. 
I have made PP wine (and mead) with the tunas frozen and made it with no freezing or boiling of the fruit and never got any 'slime' produced. 
Putting in PP juice in the secondary helps. I think I will try back sweetening with PP honey syrup in this batch (if it needs it).


----------



## snowgirl812001

Great, mine were boiled lol


----------



## mrdillon5

snowgirl812001 said:


> Great, mine were boiled lol



the more it fades the better it gets, is how I look at it


----------



## snowgirl812001

Ok, that makes me feel better haha


----------



## snowgirl812001

I started a second batch of prickly pear last night. This time I used raisins instead of the grape concentrate, so I can try different varieties. I don't know if it will be much different, but here goes anyway lol.


----------



## txlbbguy

Robin, mine is just about at the same stage as yours. I placed in the secondary this last weekend and it still have the bright magenta color. I steamed juiced my fruit so it will be interesting to see if it holds the color or not.


----------



## snowgirl812001

I have mine covered trying to keep it cool & dark. I'm hoping that color doesn't go away, it's so bold


----------



## mrdillon5

snowgirl812001 said:


> I have mine covered trying to keep it cool & dark. I'm hoping that color doesn't go away, it's so bold



I just opened a 14 year old bottle of prickly pear. You can see how much it's color has changed to a yellowish red. But it sure does taste good.


----------



## snowgirl812001

Beautiful!!! I guess as long as it tastes good, color isn't that important


----------



## mrdillon5

snowgirl812001 said:


> Beautiful!!! I guess as long as it tastes good, color isn't that important



Well actually it is a Prickly Pear Mead (as my daddy used to say 'same thing only different'). 
I just wanted to show you the color change.


----------



## snowgirl812001

Well thank you


----------



## saramc

txlbbguy...do you have access to the recipe for that 14 year old cactus pear mead?


----------



## mrdillon5

saramc said:


> txlbbguy...do you have access to the recipe for that 14 year old cactus pear mead?



'Joy of Homebrewing' by Charlie Papazian. Last batch of mead that I have ever boiled.


----------



## snowgirl812001

Racked both batches today. First one seems better in color/clearing so far. The second one still has some clearing to do & seems to be slightly different in color. (from the raisins I'm sure)


----------



## tonyandkory

What does a Prickly Pear taste like?


----------



## snowgirl812001

I've tried the juice from it before, when making jelly. Not so good lol, I usually add lots of sugar. After that it's good. I'm trying to think of something to compare it too... Not coming up w anything.. maybe someone else can help out?


----------



## snowgirl812001

How it tastes: Cactus fruit has a taste similar to raspberries or watermelon, with a slight bite like kiwi fruit. The fruit is filled with small seeds which make it grainy to the tongue.


----------



## snowgirl812001

snowgirl812001 said:


> How it tastes: Cactus fruit has a taste similar to raspberries or watermelon, with a slight bite like kiwi fruit. The fruit is filled with small seeds which make it grainy to the tongue.



Not sure if I agree on the raspberry/watermelon taste. Guess its pretty unique. Don't know if any of this helps but I tried lol


----------



## snowgirl812001

Well I just bottled the first batch. I am still having problems with my double lever corker though, can't seem to get a hang of it. As you can see in the pic some of them are sticking up


----------



## Dend78

looks awesome! I really think its variations in the neck of the bottles thats causing the problems, mine does the same thing and i know i seat it the same on the bottles each time


----------



## snowgirl812001

Thanks. Well, I can't do it by myself either lol. I have to have help. The one I did myself is sticking out by like an inch lol


----------



## mrdillon5

snowgirl812001 said:


> Well I just bottled the first batch. I am still having problems with my double lever corker though, can't seem to get a hang of it. As you can see in the pic some of them are sticking up



Looking GOOD!


----------



## Fabiola

snowgirl812001 said:


> Not sure if I agree on the raspberry/watermelon taste. Guess its pretty unique. Don't know if any of this helps but I tried lol



Hello Snowgirl! I want to try making some prickly pear wine using grape concentrate, what kind do you normally use white or red? and what would be a good yeast to use?


----------



## Fabiola

snowgirl812001 said:


> I too am making the prickly pear. I found a recipe that calls for raisins, but I think I'm leaning towards this recipe above. Thanks for the post! Oh, I too am using all juice as I already have it in the freezer for making jelly



Do you mind posting your recipe? I also want to make a prickly pear wine, but all I found was the recipe for mead...


----------



## snowgirl812001

Fabiola said:


> Hello Snowgirl! I want to try making some prickly pear wine using grape concentrate, what kind do you normally use white or red? and what would be a good yeast to use?




I used white grape concentrate, but red would work also. I didn't want the color to be messed with much. As far as the yeast.... I believe I made a rookie mistake by not writing down the exact one, but it was either Red Star Montrachet or the Champagne.


----------



## snowgirl812001

Fabiola said:


> Do you mind posting your recipe? I also want to make a prickly pear wine, but all I found was the recipe for mead...




I did a 6 gallon batch.

6 cans White Grape conc.
3 tsp energizer
3 tsp pectic enzyme
10 tsp acid blend
6 campden tablets
Prickly Pear juice to 6 gallons (I already had the juice in the freezer)

I added 9lbs of sugar so my starting SG was 1.100. You may want to cut that down a bit 

The second batch I did, I used raisins instead of the grape concentrate. Though so far, I think I prefer the grape concentrate. Hope this helps, and if anyone has any ideas or advice on the recipe above... please, feel free to critique!! I am still learning


----------



## Fabiola

snowgirl812001 said:


> I did a 6 gallon batch.
> 
> 6 cans White Grape conc.
> 3 tsp energizer
> 3 tsp pectic enzyme
> 10 tsp acid blend
> 6 campden tablets
> Prickly Pear juice to 6 gallons (I already had the juice in the freezer)
> 
> I added 9lbs of sugar so my starting SG was 1.100. You may want to cut that down a bit
> 
> The second batch I did, I used raisins instead of the grape concentrate. Though so far, I think I prefer the grape concentrate. Hope this helps, and if anyone has any ideas or advice on the recipe above... please, feel free to critique!! I am still learning



Thanks a lot, I will start it tomorrow, I have plenty of cactus in my backyard, well this is New Mexico...


----------



## Fabiola

snowgirl812001 said:


> I did a 6 gallon batch.
> 
> 6 cans White Grape conc.
> 3 tsp energizer
> 3 tsp pectic enzyme
> 10 tsp acid blend
> 6 campden tablets
> Prickly Pear juice to 6 gallons (I already had the juice in the freezer)
> 
> I added 9lbs of sugar so my starting SG was 1.100. You may want to cut that down a bit
> 
> The second batch I did, I used raisins instead of the grape concentrate. Though so far, I think I prefer the grape concentrate. Hope this helps, and if anyone has any ideas or advice on the recipe above... please, feel free to critique!! I am still learning



I have another dumb question, your recipe says 6 gallons of juice, does it mean that you don't add water to this recipe? I thought that all wines need to have water...


----------



## fivebk

You can use straight juice on about everything. Kits most always have you add water and strong flavored fruits sometimes might need tamed down a bit with water.

BOB


----------



## snowgirl812001

With the PP, I got the advice to just use the juice, no water. The flavor isn't very strong so you don't want to dilute it. It also depends on the method you use to get the juice. I boiled mine, mashed, & strained it to get the juice. We have plenty here also, I'm in AZ


----------



## snowgirl812001

in the middle is my second batch of PP. the bottle is from the first batch, hasn't lost any color yet


----------



## snowgirl812001

here is the second batch of pp i did with the raisins, finally figured out the dang corker and did it all by myself  (a few still didn't make it in all the way, and one in front a little too far in, but a lot better than before)


----------



## snowgirl812001

Here is my second batch all done and labeled


----------



## dan69man

snowgirl812001 said:


> Here is my second batch all done and labeled



Looks great!


----------



## Pumpkinman

Looks great, My mother loves prickly pear. I need to try to find juice to make her some.


----------



## mrdillon5

snowgirl812001 said:


> Here is my second batch all done and labeled



Looking Good!


----------



## saramc

I really need to bottle mine, has been bulk aged for a year+ now, and when I made my quarterly wine rounds this past weekend it was calling to me. Using prickly pear syrup to backsweeten the bulk of it and then I think I will bottle carb a few and put them away for a while. Definitely one to make again.


----------



## snowgirl812001

Anyone ever made wine from the prickly pear flowers?


----------



## snowgirl812001

It's almost time to go prickly pear pickin!!! I'm getting excited! I have a whole "party" planned out for it. Conned a few friends and family members to help out haha. Planning on getting enough juice for maybe 5 batches.


----------



## jamesngalveston

watch for those rattlers, they love the prickly pear .....
17 years in tucson, loved the pears when they got ripe, I would make some wine from them now if it was there...good luck


----------



## snowgirl812001

Yeah, they are def out right now. So are the dang skeeters, for some reason we have tons more than we usually do during monsoon. But less rain, haha, go figure. I may do some more experimenting with a few small batches but I think most of it will be like my second batch last year, sweetened with agave nectar. Thanks! I'm gonna have to freeze most of the juice but plan on starting a batch prob sometime middle of oct. I unfortunately will be moving end of sept so can't get one started till moved into the new place. That's gonna kill me


----------



## Demosthine

Wow, this was such an inspirational thread! Those photos are gorgeous.  Like Robin said, it's almost time to pick them! My last two batches of jam did not set, but I'm all set to try again this year. Plus, I'm just barely venturing into the wine making. I am probably just going to do a 1-gallon batch using a spare apple juice jug from Sprouts, unless I can find a better source for large amounts of tuna.

If I can find enough fruit, I would like to also make a batch a batch of mead with mesquite honey or even mesquite cubes. It is supposed to pair beautifully.

Has anyone used the Lalvin Dried Wine Yeast - BM4x4 for this yet? I hear it's phenomenal for wild fruit, just like this would be, but I'm not sure if my local brew shop carries it. I'm calling today once they open.

Like others, the boiling method caused an off-color to my jams, so I recently tried the freezer method. The tuna stayed in the freezer long enough to be completely frozen. Once they start thawing, they are significantly softer and much of the juice just drains out. I throw the fruit in to a blender and then send it through a series of strainers. First, it goes through a course strainer where the bulk of the seeds, skin and glochids are filtered out. It goes through a secondary fine mesh strainer and then will ultimately go through the fine mesh nylon bag. This method led to a very dark, very rich juice.


----------



## snowgirl812001

Demosthine said:


> Wow, this was such an inspirational thread! Those photos are gorgeous. Like Robin said, it's almost time to pick them! My last two batches of jam did not set, but I'm all set to try again this year. Plus, I'm just barely venturing into the wine making. I am probably just going to do a 1-gallon batch using a spare apple juice jug from Sprouts, unless I can find a better source for large amounts of tuna.
> 
> If I can find enough fruit, I would like to also make a batch a batch of mead with mesquite honey or even mesquite cubes. It is supposed to pair beautifully.
> 
> Has anyone used the Lalvin Dried Wine Yeast - BM4x4 for this yet? I hear it's phenomenal for wild fruit, just like this would be, but I'm not sure if my local brew shop carries it. I'm calling today once they open.
> 
> Like others, the boiling method caused an off-color to my jams, so I recently tried the freezer method. The tuna stayed in the freezer long enough to be completely frozen. Once they start thawing, they are significantly softer and much of the juice just drains out. I throw the fruit in to a blender and then send it through a series of strainers. First, it goes through a course strainer where the bulk of the seeds, skin and glochids are filtered out. It goes through a secondary fine mesh strainer and then will ultimately go through the fine mesh nylon bag. This method led to a very dark, very rich juice.



I definitely suggest doing a bigger batch! You won't be sorry! I did 2 6 gallon batches last year & it wasn't enough, it's everyone's favorite. I think I will try your method this time, I would love to keep the exact color of the fruit.


----------



## Demosthine

snowgirl812001 said:


> I definitely suggest doing a bigger batch! You won't be sorry! I did 2 6 gallon batches last year & it wasn't enough, it's everyone's favorite. I think I will try your method this time, I would love to keep the exact color of the fruit.



As much as I'd love that, I just don't have enough cash to get a five or six gallon CarBoy yet. Plus, I have to get the corker, corks, bottles, a rack, etc. Plus, I need to find out where exactly I'm going to store them. The closets upstairs would probably work, but I'm not overly fond of carrying a 55+ pound glass bottle that far.

We hadn't used the nylon mesh bag until yesterday and it could not have gone better. We skipped the regular fine mesh strainer and went straight from the course strainer to the bag. My wife got an amazing amount of juice out of them! By the time she was done with the bag, it come out looking like pressed paper or really compacted drier lint! She did an amazing job! And the juice was crystal clear when we were done.


----------



## snowgirl812001

Demosthine said:


> As much as I'd love that, I just don't have enough cash to get a five or six gallon CarBoy yet. Plus, I have to get the corker, corks, bottles, a rack, etc. Plus, I need to find out where exactly I'm going to store them. The closets upstairs would probably work, but I'm not overly fond of carrying a 55+ pound glass bottle that far.
> 
> We hadn't used the nylon mesh bag until yesterday and it could not have gone better. We skipped the regular fine mesh strainer and went straight from the course strainer to the bag. My wife got an amazing amount of juice out of them! By the time she was done with the bag, it come out looking like pressed paper or really compacted drier lint! She did an amazing job! And the juice was crystal clear when we were done.



Eh, someday then. That's awesome! I can't wait to try it your way.


----------



## snowgirl812001

Oh, sorry, I haven't tried that yeast yet. If you do, let us know how it goes.


----------



## sgx2

I just started a 1 gal batch of Prickly Pear Cactus Fruit wine using a variation of Jack Keller's recipe.

Amazing what happens when a sale sign pops up in the produce aisle! The prickly pears were less than 50 cents each!!

I'm looking forward to this batch -- i tried the must and it was nice. Very kiwi-fruit like.


----------



## Demosthine

Hey Robin, where did you get your labels? Or how did you print them? I have a color LaserJet printer, but the gummed paper says to avoid heat. Curious to see how you do it before I go start buying and testing things...


----------



## jamesngalveston

craigslist is good place to find wine making stuff cheap.


----------



## snowgirl812001

Demosthine said:


> Hey Robin, where did you get your labels? Or how did you print them? I have a color LaserJet printer, but the gummed paper says to avoid heat. Curious to see how you do it before I go start buying and testing things...



I just print them at home, inkjet printer & photo paper. I use Elmer's spray adhesive to keep them on. I also spray modge podge acrylic sealer on labels before I cut them out so the color stays put when wet.


----------



## snowgirl812001

jamesngalveston said:


> craigslist is good place to find wine making stuff cheap.



Absolutely! As long as there are people in your area that have it! I've only found like 2 postings for any type of winemaking stuff here in Tucson lol


----------



## Demosthine

We have a minimal amount of equipment posted here in Phoenix, but it's usually on the East side of town and they are very proud of their equipment. Usually, it is within about $5 of the equipment brand new.

The only major score that I've seen would be a 12-gallon Pyrex glass bottle. It retails for around $700 and she wants $250 for it. I'm completely ok with using a few Carboys, though. And a filled 12-gallon glass jug would weigh more than my daughters do!


----------



## sgx2

Demosthine said:


> ...And a filled 12-gallon glass jug would weigh more than my daughters do!



That's funny, 12 gallons of wine should weigh exactly 100 lbs! Of course, the empty jug would weigh about 25 lbs... If you do buy this, please don't lift it when it's full!


----------



## sgx2

I'm really enjoying the color and aroma of my small 1 gallon batch every time I test the SG! It's almost done now, just about dry...

I made a little label for it:


----------



## Demosthine

sgx2 said:


> I'm really enjoying the color and aroma of my small 1 gallon batch every time I test the SG! It's almost done now, just about dry...
> 
> I made a little label for it:



I agree! Dark, dark purple. Mine should read dry today, but I have a ways before it'll settle clear. This patience thing just ain't workin'!


----------



## jamesngalveston

If your patience runs out: add super kleer to it. Like this....
I am not advising ...merely suggesting.......
Add the small part of the super kleer package and gently stir.
Immediately after, add the second, (larger package) and stir.
after 24 hours it will be clear..some what..
do this.
looking at the wine you will see some weird stuff floating..kinda transparent, and suspended.
shake the carboy, and it will fall really quick.
let it clear another 12 hours...it will be, are should be done clearing.
I am not advising, only suggesting.....
Please do not do this at home without proper supervision , it may lead to an intoxicated state.


----------



## snowgirl812001

Sgx2, very nice! James, you are to funny!


----------



## Demosthine

So they replied back and offered me the Pyrex for $100. Think I should take it? That's right around 60 bottles of wine, if my calculations are right! I'm just not sure if I can manage a batch that large...


----------



## sgx2

Demosthine said:


> So they replied back and offered me the Pyrex for $100. Think I should take it? That's right around 60 bottles of wine, if my calculations are right! I'm just not sure if I can manage a batch that large...



That's the volume, for sure. Actually, you see that size in demijohn format quite frequently -- often in a wicket (or plastic analogue) basket. If you do wine kits, just rack two primaries down into it!


----------



## sgx2

SnowGirl: thanks 
James: I've wondered, is the Super Kleer clarifier actually Keiselsol and Chitosan?


----------



## sgx2

I tested my batch today and it was 0.994 (maybe even 0.992), so I went ahead and racked and stabilized it. I then added an ampule each of Siligel and Liquigel I had leftover from a kit wine. I'll try to be patient and leave it alone for a month or so


----------



## Downwards

I would totally buy that if I were you! I've been drooling over those babies for ages, but they are usually so darn expensive!


----------



## Jericurl

Manthing and I are going out driving this evening when he gets home from work. He will be on photo safari and I will be picking prickly pear fruit. I was going to get several pounds to make jam, but obviously, now I will have to get some to make wine.
I'm hoping I can find several 5 gallon buckets full.

Do you guys have a preference for breaking down/getting all the flavor out of the fruit, cooking vs juicing?

Also, I have never juiced anything. I'm assuming if I decided to do it w/o cooking it down I could just chop/mash it, then strain through fabric?


----------



## Crown_King_Robb

Just last week I used my steam juicer to process about 10 lbs of prickly pear.

First I picked them using some Tongs and put them in paper grocery sacks.
This way the stickers don't get you.

Then I froze them for a couple days, in the sacks, thawed them and threw on some pectic enzyme. Steam juicing took about an hour and I got more juice out of them than I expected. The steaming seemed to take the stick out of the stickers. Very few made it into the fermenting bucket anyway.

Super easy.


----------



## Downwards

I would figure that the stickers would settle out anyway right? Or maybe if you racked a wine through a few layers of cheesecloth you'd likely lose them all.


----------



## snowgirl812001

Downwards said:


> I would figure that the stickers would settle out anyway right? Or maybe if you racked a wine through a few layers of cheesecloth you'd likely lose them all.



That's what I use, cheesecloth


----------



## Jericurl

Well 1 1/4 buckets equaled out to 30.5 lbs of fruit.



Manthing got to use his flamethrower to burn off all the little stickers.
I will still be straining the juice/pulp through cloth just to make sure.
Here's what we ended up with after everything was said and done:



I froze about half of them and left the other half in the fridge.

I'm still on the fence about whether I should just juice them in a blender with a bit of water and strain or if I should just cook them on the stovetop. I've heard some people complain about the taste of cooked fruit vs raw juiced fruit in winemaking.


ack! having trouble with photos posting...


----------



## sgx2

Jericurl said:


> I'm still on the fence about whether I should just juice them in a blender with a bit of water and strain or if I should just cook them on the stovetop.



I have read several times that heating the fruit solves the "mucous-like" quality of the juice. It will, however, probably set the pectin, so make sure not to skimp on the pectic enzyme.


----------



## jamesngalveston

i would add the tunas to musling bag are other, and add as little water as possible, then add some pectin enzyme, let sit over night and break the fruit down...then squeeze the bag by the time your done fermenting there will be nothing left of the fruit....its almost all water to start with.


----------



## Jericurl

James,

I already put all of this batch in the fridge after juicing. I didn't add any pectic enzyme. 
I think I'm just going to freeze it and use it for jelly.
My next batch I will use for wine.

Do you think there would be a big difference in the finished wine if I used a steam juicer and used the 100% juice vs using pulp mixed with water?


----------



## jamesngalveston

I think the less water you use, the better flavor.. even if you have to make a smaller batch, it would be better then making a bigger batch and using less water.
I think the skins,pulp,etc makes a wine with more body and flavor.
Its not going to be in the primary for very long, (sitting on the seeds, etc.).
I have tons of blackberries, and that is what i experiment with.
I know that my wines made with the whole fruit, etc is a better wine, more color, more flavor.
I have a friend coming here from Tucson and is bringing me two igloos of tunas.
maybe 70 are 80 lbs...
i plan to make a 5 gallon batch...i will use the whole fruit,mashed with added pectin enzyme and water to make a liquid for the pectin to use.


----------



## Jericurl

So you don't bother getting all the seeds out? (because that would make my prep time about 90% faster)


----------



## jamesngalveston

seeds are not really going to hurt the wine, as long as you remove them before it goes in to the secondary...7 are 10 days, etc...is nothing.


----------



## benbeard

*own variation*

I did a 5 gallon batch in 2012, and did 10 gallons using the same recipe and techniques in 2013. Just bottled the 10 gallons and it tastes great and similar to the 2012 batch.
I used a mix of the Jack Keller recipe, the Raymond Massaccesi reciper (winemaker's recipe handbook), and my own ideas.
I live in Superior, Arizona, and we have literally thousands of acres of some of the best prickly pear in the Southwest. Superior has a Prickly Pear Festival every August. For a 5 gallon batch, I pick two 5 gallon buckets of tunas. The tunas should come off the nopales easily, that means they are ready.
I rinse the fruit or pick them after a good monsoon. I have a, 8 quart Calphalon multipot with the past insert. I put a few inches of water in the bottom, turn the heat up, load it almost 75% full of tunas, and steam them for a few minutes. When they get soft, I mash them inside the pot a few times to get nearly all the juice out. I pull out the pasta insert, drain a bit more juice, and toss the pulpy bits into a bin. I pour the juice through cloth and a strainer, and bravo, no need to take care of the needles and glochids, they are either in the pasta strainer or in the cloth. Repeat. I then get some additional juice from my pulp bucket at the end as well.
I get my SG to about 1.09, add raisins, and I use K1-V1116 yeast. 
The 2012 batch used less fruit, therefore used more sugar. The 2013 batch used a lot more fruit and required less sugar. 
The 2012 batch turned a slightly red-brown rummy look. Attached is picture of the 2013 freshly bottled, which is darker. The 2013 batch has a bit more flavor, but already tastes like it is going to be as good or better than 2012.
The advantage of this method is you don't have to worry about the needles/glochids. Just take care in the kitchen with the pulp and strainer that does contain the needles/glochids.


----------



## Krzykjun512

This is the very first wine "from scratch" I have. Its about 3 months old, the fermentation has stopped and I have racked it twice. It has the pear flavor followed by a bitter taste. Is this because its a "green" wine? I havent added any fining agents, S.G is about .998 ph is 3.4. I added all the enzymes and additives before pitching the yeast. I want to make sure im still on the right track..when to add benntonite or whatever else...I felt like I got in a fight with a roll of fiberglass processing this fruit so I dont want to ruin it. Haha


----------



## Jericurl

If you plan on doing this kind of wine again in the future, I highly recommend getting a flame thrower that you attach directly to a tank of propane. You can find them at the farm and ranch supply stores, as they are usually used to burn tumbleweeds/weeds, etc.
We laid out the tunas on the grill, burned off all the little stickers, then rinsed them off for good measure before we brought them in the house.

Your wine has been aging for about as long as mine has. Did you use pectic enzyme before you started your fermentation?
If so, much of the sediment/haze should fall out of it the longer it ages. I plan on taking a good look at mine in February. If it still needs some help clearing, I just plan on adding SuperKleer. That stuff is amazing. Then I'll bottle it.
Are you planning on backsweetening it any?


----------



## Krzykjun512

Jericurl said:


> If you plan on doing this kind of wine again in the future, I highly recommend getting a flame thrower that you attach directly to a tank of propane. You can find them at the farm and ranch supply stores, as they are usually used to burn tumbleweeds/weeds, etc.
> We laid out the tunas on the grill, burned off all the little stickers, then rinsed them off for good measure before we brought them in the house.
> 
> Your wine has been aging for about as long as mine has. Did you use pectic enzyme before you started your fermentation?
> If so, much of the sediment/haze should fall out of it the longer it ages. I plan on taking a good look at mine in February. If it still needs some help clearing, I just plan on adding SuperKleer. That stuff is amazing. Then I'll bottle it.
> Are you planning on backsweetening it any?



Yea I used pectic enzyme. I was looking into the SuperKleer as well. Being that it is a fruit I was thinking about backsweeting it very little. I just got nervous that the slight bitter taste was a bad sign.


----------



## stwadmin

*Redneck Prickly Pear Wine*

Prickly pear wine is delicious! I made 25 gallons this year and it has turned out clear as a bell, beautiful color, and full flavor! I am a bit redneck, so I don't do it according to the "rules" of wine making. Here is how I do it:

Pick the tunas mid to late september using tongs and 5 gallon buckets. Only pick the fully ripe ones (dark purple). You can save the others to pick in October but be sure to do it before a major frost.

I use a large galvanized tub to pour them in and fill it with water. Use a 2x4 to stir them up real well (always use the same end or you'll be sorry), put the hose in the tub and let the water overflow so all the floating thorn hairs run off. Repeat process until no more or minimal hairs. Take a large pot (I use a 6 gallon aluminum pot) and fill about 1/3 full with pears, then add water to cover the pears. Add flame (I do all this outside with a propane fryer burner). Boil about 30 minutes or so until the tunas are soft, then let cool until safe to mash tunas with the end of your 2x4 until mashed real good. Any hairs left will be soft and no problem.

Strain your juice (should look like fruit punch with a magenta color) through a strainer a couple of times, then strain it through a muslin cloth about 3-4 times until all you have is a nice clear juice with no matter in it at all. 

Take a gallon or so of your strained juice and make a syrup out of it by heating it and adding 5 cups (2 lbs) sugar per gallon. Pour that into your sanitized primary and add the rest of the juice. Keep everything sanitized for now on. Add water as needed to get to about 5 gallons. Let cool overnight. The next day, proof your yeast in warm water and a tablespoon or two of sugar, then pour it in. I use regular Fleischmann's yeast. Use whatever you want, but don't let the "experts" tell you that bread yeast is bad or leaves a bad taste. It's yeast! 

Let the yeast do its job for 5-7 days without an airlock. After that, rack it into your carboy (I use 5 gal plastic water jugs...again, that is fine, just make sure it is sanitized. For sanitation, I use 1 tbsp bleach in a gallon of water and rinse for three minutes. Use k-metabisulfite or whatever it is you use). Add water as needed to bring the level up to the neck. Add your airlock whether it is a rubber hose or a commercial airlock. Let the magic continue for about a month or so, then rack into a clean carboy. Let it sit again for a couple of months, then rack again. By now, you should have a clear wine. Let it sit there as long as you possibly can so it will de-gas, then bottle when ready. I use sanitized quart mason jars and suck the air out with a foodsaver jar attachment. A lot cheaper than bottles and I am way out in the country.

You should have a delicious wine! Patience is your friend and you shouldn't need to sweeten it. Use less sugar if you want to. I don't add chemicals to my wine....ever! I also don't have any fancy hydrometers or anything. My wine has wide legs and is around 14-16% abv. Drink a bottle of it and see what happens! Tasters can never tell me that it isn't grape, they just say it is delicious and ask for more! Hell, I have a glass of it right now!

Don't over think it! It will not lose its color! If it is cloudy, wait. Don't bottle it the same day you rack it. Give it a couple weeks to settle. Then, make some prickly pear BBQ sauce, have a cookout and drink wine! Enjoy!


----------



## jenniferlynnifer

Hoping someone still comes to this page and reads...my husband made a huge batch of prickly pear cactus jam...it's actually more the consistency of syrup. We've given some of it away but still have a ton left. It's about a year old. I'm wanting to know if we can turn the rest of it into wine and if so, how do we go about doing it? The sugar is obviously already in it so would we just need to add yeast?


----------



## Jericurl

I don't see why not. There are a ton of recipes out there for wine made out of jam.
Google is your friend. 

You may want to add a little bit more fruit just to boost the flavor or a little more pectic enzyme to counter the pectin, but other than that it should be very do able.


----------



## sour_grapes

Jericurl!!! Welcome back. We missed you!


----------

